# Do dogs get tired of eating the same food everyday?



## OurDogIsNala (Sep 21, 2009)

Our 9-month-old yellow Lab is a very healthy 62 lbs. She is fed twice a day two cups of Nutro puppy food. She has been a really good eater up until a few weeks ago. She hardly ever eats the two cups and I usually end up putting most of in back in her dog food bin (Is this ok to do? Nutro is really expensive!)

Do you think Nala may be tired of eating the same brand of food everyday? Should I try a different brand? Should I add some of that flavored gravy stuff that they sell for dog food? BTW, she gobbles up her food when I add a can of wet dog food to the kibble (I only give her a can of food maybe twice a week). Should I stop giving her the wet food or maybe give her more?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

She might be at a growth plateau so she doesn't need much food. If she's at a healthy weight I wouldn't worry.


----------



## OurDogIsNala (Sep 21, 2009)

Willowy said:


> She might be at a growth plateau so she doesn't need much food. If she's at a healthy weight I wouldn't worry.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Is she spayed?


----------



## OurDogIsNala (Sep 21, 2009)

kerplunk105 said:


> Is she spayed?


Yes, she is.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

She may be getting sick of the food or maybe she's waiting for the canned stuff. I know my dog was really picky until I started feeding her raw and now she eats anything and everything. If she doesn't lose weight then she's fine.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Dogs do* NOT* get tired of eating the same food - even for years. 

There are good reasons to change your dog's diet - allergies, medical conditions, age, changes in activity, and the like - but changing randomly or because your dog seems to be "tired" of her food are not good reasons. In fact, they may encourage your dog to become a picky eater.


----------



## OurDogIsNala (Sep 21, 2009)

flipgirl said:


> She may be getting sick of the food or maybe she's waiting for the canned stuff. I know my dog was really picky until I started feeding her raw and now she eats anything and everything. If she doesn't lose weight then she's fine.


I think she maybe waiting for the canned stuff! Every time I pull out a can of ANYTHING or use the can opener, Nala goes a little bananas! She thinks it's her food! She will eat her kibble, it takes her a bit longer (no more gobbling), but not as much as she used to. She is gaining weight quite nicely though....


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

A lot of people rotate dogs foods to prevent allergy formation, I do it every 3 months or so, besides that a good variety is important for dogs health, just as it is for humans. 
You may want to consider switching to something better quality (probably better tasting as well), then Nutro, it seems like theyre involved in new recall almost every few months.


----------

